# making oar tethers



## Diesel (Jun 6, 2005)

Cord and a few good knots will work just fine. That part is really up to you. Even a strap will work in a pinch but I wouldn't use this method as my primary. I guess there are 3 things that you need to incorperate. First having a metal ring or ridgid loop that slids easily on the shaft is a good idea to keep the tether from binding on to the oar. Next you need to make sure that the loop or ring around the shaft can't snag on anything like the blade shaft junction on the carliles(sp). I use duct tape on my oars to make the joint smooth. The last thing I think a thether needs is a weak link to break if a loose oar snags. The NRS teathers have fastex buckles that are strong but would break befor an oar folded (maybe). I have rings with cords but I will get the NRS system soon. Part of what you use really depends on the water your in.
d.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I use the 4' loop camstraps from DRE (they're actually two straps, both with small loops at one end, one strap has a buckle, they're used for holding in the cooler or drybox). One strap is attached to a steel ring on the oar and the other on the boat is looped around the frame next to the oar tower. I can take them off by undoing the camlock & I haven't lost an oar, yet. It seems to work well though it may not have a weak link (the buckle, maybe?) like Diesel mentioned.

SYOTR,

--Andy


----------



## tyaker (Dec 11, 2004)

thanks 4 the beta, guys... After your advice and thinking more, I don't think the mf salmon is gonna warrant tethers. Maybe for a trip on the grand later on, but I never needed 'em on the rogue/main salmon/lower salmon. I appreciate the help!


----------



## redbeard (Nov 6, 2003)

mf salmon might ask you for some tethers :wink: , we just got back and had good water, but why risk losing one of them? 

I've seen dog leash clips used as the release mechanism, tho I don't know where the weak link is... I'd say make something, it's really not that hard...


----------



## Diesel (Jun 6, 2005)

I agree. Sumthin's better n nuttin'.Having a weak link is more necessary in narrow water and low water and some people might not want one at all. At the very least you can use a cam strap. Just cinch it in a loose fitting loop around the oar and tie the other end to the frame.
d.


----------

